# How to cook fish on top of the stove, Please?



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

What is the best way to cook fish on top of the stove and what do you cook it with, like olive oil, etc, Please?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 3, 2013)

I use peanut or canola oil. Get the oil in the skillet hot, roll the fish in corn meal mix and fry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2013)

I only cook small trout in a fry pan on the stove when we're camping.  I sprinkle the fish on both sides with sea salt and black pepper.  The bigger ones will get some seasoning on the inside too.  I use butter, get it hot almost to burning, then place the fish in the pan.  Times vary, a small one could be 4 minutes per side, and the larger ones double that amount.  The skin is nice and crispy from the high heat, and my husband usually removes the bones before we plate them.  Bones should easily separate from the flesh if cooked properly.  Using Ghee (clarified butter) is another option, it won't burn and smoke like butter.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

MMMmmm, trout!


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I use peanut or canola oil. Get the oil in the skillet hot, roll the fish in corn meal mix and fry.



Thank YOU So Very Much for the info into cooking fish.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only cook small trout in a fry pan on the stove when we're camping.  I sprinkle the fish on both sides with sea salt and black pepper.  The bigger ones will get some seasoning on the inside too.  I use butter, get it hot almost to burning, then place the fish in the pan.  Times vary, a small one could be 4 minutes per side, and the larger ones double that amount.  The skin is nice and crispy from the high heat, and my husband usually removes the bones before we plate them.  Bones should easily separate from the flesh if cooked properly.  Using Ghee (clarified butter) is another option, it won't burn and smoke like butter.



Hmmmm.  You are making me hungry.  That sounds really tasty.  Is it still safe to be camping, as you never who is out there with NO good intentions, Please?  Thanks for posting how to cook Trout.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> MMMmmm, trout!



I saw this video and I said to myself, this is That Guy who seems to be very nice and funny with his remarks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> Is it still safe to be camping, as you never who is out there with NO good intentions, Please?  Thanks for posting how to cook Trout.



You're very welcome Sly fox, that's the only time we cook fish on top of the stove, at home we grill salmon, halibut, mahi mahi, etc. in the oven.  There's not too many people where we camp, and we always have the dog to warn us if anyone's approaching.  Of course my husband always brings a gun just in case, whether it's an aggressive bear or human.  I have to admit though, I often take walks in the wilderness while camping, with the dog only...usually have a positive outlook that the chances of something bad are very slim.  Push comes to shove, I won't go down without a fight.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> I saw this video and I said to myself, this is That Guy who seems to be very nice and funny with his remarks.



There's nothin' I wouldn't do for a nice, fresh salmon . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 4, 2013)

How to cook salmon:

Step one:  open the can


----------



## TICA (Jul 4, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> How to cook salmon:
> 
> Step one:  open the can



Soooo very wrong!:distress:  Here's an easy recipe for salmon:   Mix 1/4 cup Maple Syrup, 2 TBSP Soy sauce; 1 clove garlic minced; some pepper and salt to taste:  Place 1 lb salmon in shallow baking pan, coat with the mixture above and refridgerate for 30 minutes turning it once.  Uncover and bake in the oven at 400 degrees for 20 minutes.

Serve with salad or rice or whatever you want.   

Salmon on the bbq is wonderful too.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 4, 2013)

TICA said:


> Soooo very wrong!:distress:  Here's an easy recipe for salmon:   Mix 1/4 cup Maple Syrup, 2 TBSP Soy sauce; 1 clove garlic minced; some pepper and salt to taste:  Place 1 lb salmon in shallow baking pan, coat with the mixture above and refridgerate for 30 minutes turning it once.  Uncover and bake in the oven at 400 degrees for 20 minutes.
> 
> Serve with salad or rice or whatever you want.
> 
> Salmon on the bbq is wonderful too.


 
Thank YOU So Very Much for the recipe on cooking Salmon.  If you are cooking Salmon in the house either in the oven or on top of the stove, is their a strong fish odor, Please?  I am trying to avoid having a strong fish smell in the house and I've heard Salmon is the worst for strong fish smells.


----------



## TICA (Jul 4, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> Thank YOU So Very Much for the recipe on cooking Salmon.  If you are cooking Salmon in the house either in the oven or on top of the stove, is their a strong fish odor, Please?  I am trying to avoid having a strong fish smell in the house and I've heard Salmon is the worst for strong fish smells.



I cook it so often, if there is a smell, I don't even notice it anymore.   I never have cooked it on top of the stove so have no comment on that.  I feel kinda dumb, but I don't know if it smells - I've never noticed!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2013)

We just sprinkle our salmon fillet with Old Bay Seasoning, put the oven on 'grill', and place the salmon of a foil covered tray on the lowest bottom shelf.  The average fillet we grill takes around 20-25 minutes to cook, no turning over.  The house smells a bit whenever we cook fish, I don't find that salmon has that much of an excess odor.  Many times we'll have a window open anyway, and the trash with the skin, etc. is put taken out of the house asap, so the smell doesn't linger at all.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

Not on the stove, but you have brought back memories of the family fishing for trout up north at my grandparents' home and just popping them right into the skillet on the fire.  The best.

I do remember grunion runs at the beach when I was small, too.  Another delicious treat.  AND clamming!


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 4, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> We just sprinkle our salmon fillet with Old Bay Seasoning, put the oven on 'grill', and place the salmon of a foil covered tray on the lowest bottom shelf.  The average fillet we grill takes around 20-25 minutes to cook, no turning over.  The house smells a bit whenever we cook fish, I don't find that salmon has that much of an excess odor.  Many times we'll have a window open anyway, and the trash with the skin, etc. is put taken out of the house asap, so the smell doesn't linger at all.


 
Thank YOU So Very Much for the recipe.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

Grandpa, big black skillet, open fire and a mess of Bullheads covered in cornmeal. They were a pain to eat because of bones but oh so good.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

The bones!  That's my biggest problem with eating fish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2013)

My father used to take us fishing a lot on his small boat in the summer when I was a kid.  We caught fish like Flounder, Fluke, Bluefish, Red Snapper and Blowfish.  My mom used to roll them in "Cracker Meal", which was much more fine than bread crumbs, and fry them in a pan with vegetable or Crisco oil.  Nowadays, I think she would have at least switched to light olive oil, as it's healthier.

That Guy...we also used to catch Porgies, which were super bony and nobody in my family would eat them.  But we had neighbors that absolutely loved them for some reason, so my Dad would clean whatever we caught and drop some fresh fish off for the elderly neighbors.  Getting bones in a fish meal is really a turn off for me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> The bones!  That's my biggest problem with eating fish.



I fillet all the fish I catch....no bones.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2013)

TICA said:


> Soooo very wrong!:distress:  Here's an easy recipe for salmon:   Mix 1/4 cup Maple Syrup, 2 TBSP Soy sauce; 1 clove garlic minced; some pepper and salt to taste:  Place 1 lb salmon in shallow baking pan, coat with the mixture above and refridgerate for 30 minutes turning it once.  Uncover and bake in the oven at 400 degrees for 20 minutes.
> 
> Serve with salad or rice or whatever you want.
> 
> Salmon on the bbq is wonderful too.



Fresh fish is certainly better than canned, but the only fresh fish we have are the ones we catch in our lake. Salmon, or more often mackerel, we get in cans. 
I do make some great fish patties with canned fish. I make good tartar sauce too.


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 5, 2013)

I use two different methods:  For fried fish I fillet the fish.  Dip it in flour (shake the excess), then dip in beaten egg, then finally into a seasoned mixture of flour and cornmeal.  I use one part cornmeal and three parts flour.  Season with whatever you like, salt and pepper, lemon pepper seasoning, Mrs. Dash, or Old Bay.  Fry in hot oil.  (Corn, Canola or peanut is best).

For simple sauteed fish:  I just season the fish with one or more of the seasonings mentioned above.  No breading. Put in a non stick skillet with a little olive oil and butter.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> Is it still safe to be camping, as you never who is out there with NO good intentions



I feel far safer in the woods than in the city. 

Butter, wine, herbs and a lid.

Heat butter, add fish, flip fish, add wine and herbs, set lid on pan.


----------

